# Hatching today



## rjohnson (Aug 9, 2012)

My silkies are due to hatch today, but the momma stopped sitting on them this morning. Why would should do that? I've been checking on them every hour also, and so far there are no cracks or anything.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

How long has she been off the nest? Usually the mamas get off the nest occasionally to stretch their legs, when they sense the weather is warm enough to allow them to do so, but during the last few days they sit tight. 
Have you candled these eggs at any point to be sure they were developing and aren't duds?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I would candle the eggs.


----------



## rjohnson (Aug 9, 2012)

She's been on them pretty tight till now. I candled last night and they are still good. I was able to see babies real good. It is pretty warm here today. crazy weather but hey its oklahoma.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

rjohnson said:


> She's been on them pretty tight till now. I candled last night and they are still good. I was able to see babies real good. It is pretty warm here today. crazy weather but hey its oklahoma.


 She still off of them? Mama is a silkie, correct?


----------



## rjohnson (Aug 9, 2012)

She is back on them and has been for a couple of hours. and yes she is a silkie. My daughter and I went back out after dark and candled again and they are still moving around. We figure they will hatch tomorrow while we are not home, and our kids wont be able to watch it.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

rjohnson said:


> She is back on them and has been for a couple of hours. and yes she is a silkie. My daughter and I went back out after dark and candled again and they are still moving around. We figure they will hatch tomorrow while we are not home, and our kids wont be able to watch it.


 Glad to hear she's back on them. Prob'ly one last fling for mama before she sets in for the heavy work. 
Sorry you'll miss the actual hatching, but once mama brings them out they'll still be just as adorable.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

And we'll all be sitting here waiting for pics of the new precious little wee ones. Hint, hint.


----------



## rjohnson (Aug 9, 2012)

Last night our chicks were still peeping and moving the eggs all over, everything looked and sounded great, this morning I checked and there has not been any movement or sounds coming from the shells. It is now 4 days past the due date. I'm going to through them out i guess. The temp and humidity were fine in the incubator so i dont know what happen.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

If babies are still alive and peeping don't throw them out. Moisten the shells with water and watch closely and keep warm. I had the same thing happen with a batch of duck eggs. Had to bring the eggs in and I put them on a heating pad with tools to regulate the hear and I misted them regularly and in a couple of days they hatched.


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

Is this Roy ?


----------

